# Tach and analyzer



## BVdog (Jan 17, 2019)

I thought I would share my favorite bench tool for carb tuning and many other trouble shooting jobs. Great for trouble shooting Coil packs , plugs and spark plug wires . This week I used it to tune sone chainsaws and my son had 2 codes being thrown on his car for O2 sensors and it ended up being 3 coil packs that were very intermittent. I have seen then sell for $200 to $250.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

